# Finished my upgrade!



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I finished upgrading from a 10 gallon tank to a 20 long and I absolutely love it. Here are some pics of what the 10 used to look like and then what my 20 long looks like now that the water has cleared up. 
10 Gallon








20 Long








Percula Clown & Sebae Anemone. Not hosting yet though :-(








One of my snails. Not sure which kind it is. Any help with an ID would be appreciated. A little blurry.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

nice looking tank .

I think thats an oscellaris (false perc) clownfish though, the oscellaris have really thin and sharp black lines separating the white stripes from the orange body, while true perculas have much more black, and it sometimes fades into the orange. If I'm not mistaken, anyways. Do you know if the clownfish was wild-caught or tank-raised? If tank-raised/captive-bred, it is unlikely that it will host the anemone (though not impossible!). Hosting of an anemone is a learned behavior, not an instinctual response.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh and the snail looks like a Turbo snail, best I can tell from the picture. Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I am pretty sure it is a tank raised Clown. Thanks for the input on the clown I wasnt positive on if it was a false perc or true perc. I wish she would host though. I have a feeling it may not happen since they have been in the 10 gallon for a month before the big switch, although I am glad they both made it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

patience does it but as mentioned it doesnt always happen.
my tank raised closed took 3 months to host the anemone, prior they were hosting everything else in the tank. ive heard taping a clear picture of a clown in an anemone to the side of the tank by the nem will help them understand better, its worth a shot. 
that honestly (due to blurry picture) looks more like a hermit then a snail to me.
why is your water level so low? wavemaker?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree, it does look like a Hermit or if it is indeed a snail then i'd go with Astrea(just to go against Conger ) or a Turbo.

Your water lvl is quite low. You should have it to the black line at least.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I was going to ask the same. You have a very low water level.
The same again as to thinking that is a hermit.
And the anem looks really bleached. 

Also, don't worry about the clown hosting. Many don't, and mine just started hosting a Frogspawn after 7 months of being together.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

dang, you guys are making me feel bad :-D (jk). I took his word for it that it was a snail and not a crab, and assuming it's a snail, based on its size and the shape of the shell I assumed it was a Turbo 8). How about this, it either IS a turbo snail, or it WAS a turbo snail before getting shell-jacked by a hermit!

closeyetfar, can we get a closer, ad/or sharper image of the snail/crab?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Cody said:


> And the anem looks really bleached.


i believe there are white vierities of sebaes

and use macro lens/shot to get a close up clear picture.


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

Its a snail for sure. it is stuck to the glass right now lol. I will try the picture idea the clown does stay on the same side of the tank as the anemone. the water level is low because i ran out of salt. it will be raised up tomorrow. i will probably add another 2 inches of water to the depth. The tank was made by a friend so i dont have the black plastic around the top that you can put a hood on. the only waves i have are from the koralia that is breaking up the surface of the water. i looked up a pic of a turbo snail and thats what it is. hopefully with regular feedings the anemone will come about. is there any supplements i can run in my tank to help it along?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if its a snail its a mexican turbo, good algae grazers but knock corals over all the time because of their size.

anemones NEED a reef enviroment, by this i mean they need proper alk, cal, mag. levels as well as low nitrates (they are inverts you know) temp, flow, light and what comes along with a reef tank.

can you please post your exact water params? 
ammonia, nitrite,nitrate,ph,temp,cal,mag,alk,SG (if you have copper/phospate) how much flow, what kind of lights. . .


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The color of that anemone looks washed out to me. How long have you had it? How long did the LFS have it?


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

ive had it a little over a month. the lfs probably had it for a few weeks or so.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully you are ok. Good luck and keep us posted on the success with the anemone.


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I heard that if the anemone is sticky to the touch its a good sign for a white one. I read that if they are sticky they still have the ability to sting for getting food. I have changed some of my water flow around and now the anemone isn't shoved up against the glass. It is more in the middle which allows it to stretch out more which I hope helps it get food easier.


----------

